# Porn girls in nude York



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Porn girls in nude York 
*Wednesday, December 14, 2005

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005570758,00.html

By ROBIN PERRIE

THREE girls made a porn film in front of tourists and kids near York's famous Minster, 
a court heard yesterday.

Models Lyndsey Anne Wheatcroft, 19, and Carrie-Anne Baker, 20, were videoed naked 
except for a pair of boots.

Film-maker Jas Elliott, 24, directed them to strike sexually explicit poses.

The raunchy show - filmed for Elliott's website - was stopped by PC Gerald Hopson.

He told Selby magistrates: "I was confronted by two ladies walking down the street, 
naked except for black boots.

"What I saw totally surprised me at first."

Baker accepted a caution for indecency and did not have to appear in court.

But Wheatcroft, of Blackpool, Lancs, denied the charge and told police: "I like doing it. 
I'd do it every day if I didn't get arrested."

Prosecutor Sabrina Hartshorn said: "The models strolled down the street naked except 
for a pair of boots. There were members of the public there, including children."

Elliott, of Preston, Lancs, denied a public order offence. She admitted telling the models 
to pose in sexual positions but claimed she did not see any children.

Wheatcroft and Elliott were found guilty and fined a total of £550. The video was 
confiscated.

lol


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone has the unedited version of that picture.. That clearly is photoshoped on there.. haha unless its mounted on.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol u perv Ken!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ow my eyes!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

are u in pain SOT ??  LMAO


----------



## ptn (Mar 11, 2004)

Look like a guy to me


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Elliott looks like Tom Cruise with long hair.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

She should see a plasitc surgeon. They need to be blown up and lifted a little. :doctor:


----------

